# Behringer Q502usb for REW?



## mkostromine (Mar 8, 2013)

Sorry, I'm new to REW world and want to ask. I'd like to do an HT room calibration and looking for a good pairing to EMM-6 mic. Initially I tried Behringer 302USB as a mixer and quickly realized that it would only serve as an input or output but not both during calibration. I see that Q502USB model claims to be dual bus and has USB. So in theory this should provide parallel mic input and amp output through USB. Did anybody try it with REW or know if that will work? If not what would be a good alternative, ideally in the same price range?


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Yes the Xenyx 502 will work with REW. Here is another thread where a member is working with one right now.


----------



## mkostromine (Mar 8, 2013)

Yes, I saw that thread but what was not clear in there if the guys are talking about Xenyx 502 model, which doesn't have any USB and needs something like UC202 or another sound card to connect, or Xenyx Q502USB/EURORACK UB502, which has built-in USB and in theory should have 2 independent channels/buses. I saw a lot of confirmation for the former solution, but it seems quite cumbersome and non-efficient. And none for the latter one. So, wonder if Q502USB in fact will work.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Gotcha. I have read about the Q502USB, and everything indicates it would work fine. Behringer tends to keep products like that driverless, or working with Windows generic drivers, which reduces the potential for issues. If you are thinking Mac, it is not as clear.

But if you are looking for absolute confirmation, I have not seen one yet by anyone in our forum or elsewhere. If you are still selecting an interface, our Sound Card Database is a good resource for known working hardware/system combinations. One popular possibility in the same price range, with numerous happy REW users, is the ART Dual Pre USB. Not trying to turn you away from the 502, just saying what I know is safe.

With Windows, I'd be very confident in the Q502USB working, if there is a reason or functionality that attracts you to it in particular. If REW is your only use for it, a simpler interface like the ART or another in our database above might be a better way to go, no unneeded functions that might throw you off (built-in EQ & compression, gotta make sure they are off). Minor detail - the 502's phantom power is 15V instead of 48V, that might affect calibration for some mics, better check specs on that.


----------



## LORDSANSUI (Sep 28, 2016)

Hey mkostromine, did you make your system work? I have similar set up


----------

